
“Tap water as a service” has to be satire, right? - matthewsinclair
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/reefill-a-new-way-to-fill-your-bottle-on-the-go-water-environment/#/
======
ryan_j_naughton
I 100% agree with their concern over the pollution caused by bottled water.

But, shouldn't the solution be that tap water is drinkable as is -- it is
already filtered to a level of potability in the US. We established public
utilities and municipal departments to manage providing clean water because it
is a public good and a human right.

Their idea (attaching additional filters to tap water) already exists all over
the developing world (e.g. most middle class apartments from Delhi to Mexico
City have water filters). The problem with filtering at that final step is
every household solves their own potability problem instead of investing in a
public solution.

People with money don't demand drinkable tap water from their governments when
they can filter it themselves -- leaving the vast urban poor without access to
clean water.

Thus, we need to demand our tap water is drinkable!

And in the US, it already is!!

Perhaps they are furthering a pernicious lie that tap water isn't drinkable
while claiming to be part of an environmental solution?

